# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Vps

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.

Kam blere nje VPSCLoud kohet e fundit i bazuar ne Linux Ubuntu, ku jane ngritur edhe 2-3 website.
HDD i shkon  Timing buffered disk reads:  784 MB in  3.00 seconds = 261.31 MB/sec
Por, gjithashtu sipas Providerit HDD, nuk duhet te shkoje mbi 50% te HDD, i cili eshte 60GB, sapo logohesh:
 => / is using 88.7% of 66.97GB.

Mund te me keshilloni si mund ta kontrolloj per probleme?

----------


## hektor.m

Pershendetje ,

Te lutem me trego se sa faqe ke qellim ti hostosh .
Pastaj me jep ndonje nga faqet , ose IP e serverit ta testoj per disa Vulnerabilities .
Nese ke Yahoo Messenger kontaktojme aty .

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Cfare paneli perdor?
Cfare faqesh hoston?
Cfare webserver perdor?
Cfare database perdor?
Sa usera ditore ke?
Sa klikime unike ke?
Cfare problemi ke me vps qe te shqeteson?
Jep resiltatin e hdparm -Tt /dev/xda ku x eshte lloi i hdd qe ke jep gjithashtu info te cpu edhe ram

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Cfare paneli perdor?
> Cfare faqesh hoston?
> Cfare webserver perdor?
> Cfare database perdor?
> Sa usera ditore ke?
> Sa klikime unike ke?
> Cfare problemi ke me vps qe te shqeteson?
> Jep resiltatin e hdparm -Tt /dev/xda ku x eshte lloi i hdd qe ke jep gjithashtu info te cpu edhe ram


Perdor SSH per tu loguar.
Jo ndonje Cpanel te vecante.
Webserveri eshte Linux version 2.6.32-45-server (Ubuntu 2.6.32-45.104-server 2.6.32.60+drm33.26)
DB eshte MYSQL.
Dhe ne vps eshte transferuar nje website italian i nje CRM.
Serveri ndodhet ne stormondemand.com

#hdparm -Tt /dev/vda

/dev/vda:
 Timing cached reads:   21564 MB in  2.00 seconds = 10802.49 MB/sec
 Timing buffered disk reads:  748 MB in  3.01 seconds = 248.72 MB/sec


####  System load:  0.0                Processes:           112
  Usage of /:   88.7% of 66.97GB     Memory usage: 46%  

---------

Problemi eshte qe shpesh ky server bllokohet.
cdo muaj HDD i tij shkon ne 92% dhe bllokohet (behet shume i ngadalte aksesimi i siteve)
HDD eshte 60 giga por sduhet te zere me shume se 30GB.
Sipas Providerit thote qe HDD arrin ne Memory usage me shume se 50%.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Pershendetje ,
> 
> Te lutem me trego se sa faqe ke qellim ti hostosh .
> Pastaj me jep ndonje nga faqet , ose IP e serverit ta testoj per disa Vulnerabilities .
> Nese ke Yahoo Messenger kontaktojme aty .


Po, shume faleminderit nese me tregon si mundem?
Me dergo me sms yahoon tuaj!
IP nuk mund te pingohet...

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Cfare webserver ke, apache, ngix, tomcat? Sa usera ke ditore? Sa klikime unike ne ke dite? Sa eshte perdorimi i CPU edhe RAM?
Cfare CRM perdor? Ke hyre ndonjehere ne admin panel e te shikosh kerkesat edhe userat? Me ka ndodhur njehere me nje crm tip forumi ku kishte shume kerkesa e postime nga spambots etj qe e ngarkonin serverin. 

Jep output te 
df -h

Edhe 

du -sh

----------


## hektor.m

Pershendetje yahoo im :
storepw_shop@yahoo.com

Te keshilloj te perdoresh cloudflare , nese je financiarisht mire pse jo edhe ndonje version me pagese aty ( por edhe free ben ) , pasi qe kursen me shume bandwith dhe i ben cache shum komponente ne faqe keshtu qe perdoruesi kerkon me pake " hapesire " nga memorja e serverit tend .

Po ashtu duhet te kontrollohet edhe per disa security issues brenda serverit sic mund te jete symlink etc . Te cilat mund ti bej pa pagese permes Teamviewer po deshe .


Po flas nga pervoja kam mbi 10 servers qe i mirembaj , dhe i konfiguroj me rregulla te mija , dhe kurr deri me tani nuk kam hasur ne asnje problem .

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Cfare webserver ke, apache, ngix, tomcat? Sa usera ke ditore? Sa klikime unike ne ke dite? Sa eshte perdorimi i CPU edhe RAM?
> Cfare CRM perdor? Ke hyre ndonjehere ne admin panel e te shikosh kerkesat edhe userat? Me ka ndodhur njehere me nje crm tip forumi ku kishte shume kerkesa e postime nga spambots etj qe e ngarkonin serverin. 
> 
> Jep output te 
> df -h
> 
> Edhe 
> 
> du -sh


Serveri eshte ne Apache, dhe SQL eshte MYSQL.

CRM eshte vtiger.
Jo, ne admin panel te CRM nuk kam hyre.

Gjithashtu nese eshte e mundur per fshirjen e logeve ne menyre automatike ne Ubuntu?

bandwidth avg - last week


Disk hdd current day


Swap


Ora 24"
# df -h 
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/vda3              67G   60G  4.1G  94% /
none                  2.7G  168K  2.7G   1% /dev
none                  2.7G     0  2.7G   0% /dev/shm
none                  2.7G   76K  2.7G   1% /var/run
none                  2.7G     0  2.7G   0% /var/lock
none                  2.7G     0  2.7G   0% /lib/init/rw
/dev/vda1              96M   34M   57M  38% /boot
/dev/vdb              148G   69G   72G  50% /var/www2

Ora 10am
# df -h
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/vda3              67G   60G  4.1G  94% /
none                  2.7G  168K  2.7G   1% /dev
none                  2.7G     0  2.7G   0% /dev/shm
none                  2.7G   76K  2.7G   1% /var/run
none                  2.7G     0  2.7G   0% /var/lock
none                  2.7G     0  2.7G   0% /lib/init/rw
/dev/vda1              96M   34M   57M  38% /boot
/dev/vdb              148G   69G   72G  50% /var/www2

# du -sh
5.7G    .

----------


## Abrakatabra83

nqs beson se ka probleme kërkoja kontrollin administratorit të kompanisë nga e bleve

----------


## lion_zion

Per sa i perket diskut nuk di te them, pervec te shikosh VPS me SSD (ka dhe paketa te lira).
Per sa i perket Apache do te thoja ta ndryshoje (po munde dhe pate kohe) me nginx.

----------

